# Blinfold cubing?



## signaly (May 30, 2008)

I know this has probably been asked before but I seriously need help. Okay before you get mad at me I just want to say that I did search the forums and I did got to other websites but none of them made any sense what so ever . Can some one PLEASE explain to me in the *simplest way possible *how to do the cube blindfolded? Also are you supposed to orientate corners or edges first and can you mix steps?


----------



## joey (May 30, 2008)

Simplest way:
Scramble cube
Pull down BLDfold
Turn randomly
Take off BLDfold
Hope it's solved.

Another simple way:
Scramble cube
Pull down BLDfold, but make sure you can still see
Solve using normal speedsolving system
Take of BLDfold
Look happy


----------



## shelley (May 30, 2008)

Doesn't matter. Corners and edges are independent. That simple enough for you?

If none of the tutorials on the web make any sense whatsoever, how do you explain the fact that so many people know how to blindfold solve?


----------



## signaly (May 30, 2008)

They don't make any sense to ME but there is people who it does make sense to so I was hoping they could help me to understand it also not saying it doesn't make sense to them.


----------



## shelley (May 30, 2008)

What are you having trouble with?


----------



## signaly (May 30, 2008)

Uhmm, well the part where you have to orientate the edges but whenever I try it I always end up messing it up when I move to another step, lol .


----------



## fanwuq (May 30, 2008)

Just concentrate when reading and you'll get it.
The first time, I didn't bother and just thought it was going to be hard, and I didn't understand.
The second time, I went through macky's example solve and realized how simple everything was.


----------



## signaly (May 30, 2008)

Okay I'll try and be more patient this time around. :- ]


----------



## hdskull (May 30, 2008)

Go to Youtube.com and search cube blindfold tutorial.


----------



## immortalcube (May 30, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Go to Youtube.com and search cube blindfold tutorial.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTxY-GrivnY
That's the one I eventually learned from, after failing to understand both Macky's and pjk's guides. I think DAE_JA_VOO mentioned somewhere that he learned from this one also.
Also try:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWkqZYw2iik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMe4G_3HMI8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSaGFAnxtjg
There are more, those are just some of the good ones I know of on Youtube.


----------



## McWizzle94 (May 30, 2008)

immortalcube said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > Go to Youtube.com and search cube blindfold tutorial.
> ...



The 2nd youtube link you posted is mine  tell me if you think its good


----------



## immortalcube (May 31, 2008)

When I first watched it (back a couple of weeks ago), it was way over my head. But now that I see it again, yeah, it is very good. I might learn M2 from your vids as an alternative edge method.


----------



## signaly (May 31, 2008)

Aww man I completely forgot youtube; wow do I feel stupid.  I watched the vid and after about an hour or two through trial and error I finally did it. Now the hard part, becoming more consistent at it.


----------



## McWizzle94 (May 31, 2008)

yay! i glad that my videos helped, thanks for watching them!


----------



## signaly (May 31, 2008)

No problem, and dude you're really good teacher if you can get someone like me to understand it, lol.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 3, 2008)

signaly said:


> No problem, and dude you're really good teacher if you can get someone like me to understand it, lol.



lol thanks


----------

